# Hwy 377 North



## homeless (Mar 14, 2018)

Climbed out of the escarpment where KCSP is and onto the Edwards Plateau, through Rocksprings then dropped down into Junction. The roads are good and the scenery is awesome. We stayed in the Junction City Park for three days. Moved on up 377 to Brady, TX. Richards City Park. A little rough but full hook ups and showers for $20 a night for 10 days. Read More:


----------

